# Selling a few Krates- Advice on value



## vuniw (Dec 6, 2015)

I have to sell a few bikes for money for another project. I have decided to let go of my Cotton Picker, Grey Ghost, and Apple Krate (with disc brake). The Grey Ghost has definitely been repainted and I am not sure if the Apple Krate and Cotton Picker have been repainted. They were purchased a while ago so I am not sure on current values as I have focused more on TOC bikes lately. I have not decided if I am going to sell them on the CABE or eBay yet. Any advice on value would be great!


----------



## vuniw (Dec 6, 2015)

They are not perfect but in pretty nice shape.


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 6, 2015)

After a quick check on Ebay here are what disc brake krates sold for in the last few months

Pea Picker asking 1400 B O Accepted had beat paint
Orange Krate restored 1555.55 
Lemon Krate 1850 decent OG paint
Lemon Krate Mint 3200

I believe your Apple Krate is a repaint. I believe it should have red primer under the paint.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 6, 2015)

The apple is definitely a repaint but with a disc brake around $1800- $2000 on ebay.  The other two I would say $1400-1600. From my personal experience I sold a professionally repainted 1971 orange krate on ebay for $1600


----------



## vuniw (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for the help! It is greatly appreciated


----------



## vastingray (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd be interested in the cotton picker can you send me some better pics to mmtom64@hotmail.com thank you


----------



## vuniw (Dec 7, 2015)

Somebody already messaged me about the cotton picker. I will let you know if the deal does not happen.


----------

